# Do I really need the 119 degree satellite?



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Trees are beginning to block the 119 degree satellite, but do I really need it? Both of my HR21-700s have AM21s connected to them, so I don't need to receive local channels from satellite. The trees are very tall in my back yard and there is no way to get anything back there to trim them. The signal strengths on 101 and 110 are all above 94. The signal strengths on 99 and 103 are all above 82, so I know my dish is alligned properly. the signal strengths on the 119 satellite has now mostly dropped to the low 70s.

My neighbor just had a new dish installed that does not have an lnb for 119. So do I really need to see that sattelite? Should I have the new dish installed?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe you would have to change from the 5 lnb to the 3 lnb module. I don't think you can tell it to just ignore the two missing satellites.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Either of these should work:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...aKu-Slim-Line-LNB-(SL3)&c=DIRECTV Dishes&sku=

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...itch-(SL3SWM)&c=DIRECTV Dishes&sku=8546300073

Of course where you get them is up to you.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I believe you would have to change from the 5 lnb to the 3 lnb module. I don't think you can tell it to just ignore the two missing satellites.


If the OP is on a SWiM system, he can change the SAT setup to a Slimline3 dish and it should work. On a legacy system, you will lose guide data at some point if 119 is blocked. Changing the LNB to a SL3 is probably the best way to correct that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Go Beavs said:


> *If the OP is on a SWiM system, he can change the SAT setup to a Slimline3 dish and it should work.* On a legacy system, you will lose guide data at some point if 119 is blocked. Changing the LNB to a SL3 is probably the best way to correct that.


That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Is there a difference in the Dish or just the LNBs between a 5 and a 3?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Just LNBs.

However, I thought that the SWM LNBs were smart enough that you can't tell it you have a SL3 instead of an SL5 like GoBeavs posted?


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Beerstalker said:


> Just LNBs.
> 
> However, I thought that the SWM LNBs were smart enough that you can't tell it you have a SL3 instead of an SL5 like GoBeavs posted?


Just curious. D* switched my LNB from 5 to 3 and did not change the dish or alignment. D* tech said I would loose the foreign language channels.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

allenn said:


> Just curious. D* switched my LNB from 5 to 3 and did not change the dish or alignment. D* tech said I would loose the foreign language channels.


Same here. I lost the channels in the 400-499 range (foreign language), and several music channels that I can do without. The dish remained the same, but the technician re-aligned the satellite (or checked its allignment, I should say).

I made a list of the music channels on 119:

SONIC	807	SonicTap: Rat Pack
SONIC	815	SonicTap: Holidays & Happenings
SONIC	824	SonicTap: Groove Lounge
SONIC	852	SonicTap: Jazz
SONIC	853	SonicTap: Metro Blend
SONIC	855	SonicTap: Great Standards
SONIC	861	SonicTap: PUMP!
SONIC	865	SonicTap: Piano
SONIC	870	SonicTap: Fiesta Tropical
SONIC	873	SonicTap: Regional Mexican
SONIC	876	SonicTap: Mariachi
SONIC	877	SonicTap: Carnaval Brasileiro
SONIC	880	SonicTap: Familiar Favorites
SONIC	881	SonicTap: Italian Bistro Blend
SONIC	882	SonicTap: Italian Contemporary
SONIC	883	SonicTap: Irish
SONIC	884	SonicTap: Tranquility
SONIC	9560	SonicTap: Tranquility 9560
SONIC	9561	SonicTap: Rat Pack 9561
SONIC	9562	SonicTap: Great Standards 9562
SONIC	9563	SonicTap: Groove Lounge 9563
SONIC	9564	SonicTap: Familiar Fav. 9564
SONIC	9565	SonicTap: Irish 9565
SONIC	9566	SonicTap: PUMP! 9566
SONIC	9567	SonicTap: Holidays 9567
SONIC	9568	SonicTap: Metro Blend 9568
SONIC	9569	SonicTap: Italian Bistro 9569
SONIC	9572	SonicTap: Jazz 9572
SONIC	9573	SonicTap: Italian Contemp 9573
SONIC	9574	SonicTap: Piano 9574

Other channels lost:

219	NOW	NOW Network
366	JLTV	Jewish Life TV
368	HOPE	Hope Channel
401	Aqui	AQUI Network
403	UNIw	Univision West
405	MEGAHD	Mega HD
405	MEGA	SBS Mega
406	TELe	Telemundo East
407	TELw	Telemundo West
408	TFT	Telefutura DNS
408	TFTwHD	Telefutura West HD
409	TVZL	TV Venezuela
410	mun2	MUN2
411	TLFI	Telefe
412	MEXI	Mexicanal
413	DSCE	Discovery en Espanol
414	WAPA	WAPA
415	RMTV	Regional Music TV
416	TVCO	TV Colombia
417	CARA	Caracol TV
418	NTN	NTN Colombia
419	CNNE	CNN En Espanol
420	MXTV	TV Mexico
421	*UTIL	Fox Utilisima
422	CIES	Cine Estelar
423	CILA	Cine Latino
424	CINO	Cine Nostalgia
425	FOXD	FOX Deportes
427	TYC	TyC Sports
428	CATV	Centro America TV
429	TLCN	Telecentro
430	LTV	Latinoamerica Television
431	PMTV	Peru Magico 
432	ESPD	ESPN Deportes
433	FOOT	Foot School TV
434	DOMN	TV Dominicana
436	DFAM	Discovery Familia
437	TVCH	TV Chile Int'l
438	ECUA	Ecuavisa
439	PERU	Canal Sur Peru
440	V_Me	V_Me
441	AZA	Azteca America DNS
442	AZM	Azteca Mexico
443	HISE	History en Espanol
444	PASN	Pasiones
445	MTV3	MTV Tres
446	MEX	Mexico 22
447	ONCE	ONCE_TV
448	ENLC	Enlace
449	HITN	HITN
450	TVB1	TVB1
451	TVB2	TVB2
452	TVBS	TVBS
453	TVBE	TVB1 Entertainment
454	CTV4	CCTV_4
455	TSCV	Tai Seng Entertainment
460	TVE	TVE Internacional
511	HBOL	HBO Latino
577	BSN	Anheuser Busch Private Network
585	PTVE	Playboy en Espanol Monthly Offer
586	PTVE	Playboy en Espanol
624	FOXD	FOX Deportes 624


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Just LNBs.
> 
> However, *I thought that the SWM LNBs were smart enough that you can't tell it you have a SL3 instead of an SL5* like GoBeavs posted?


I'm not certain of this as I don't have a SWiM LNB. The receiver may complain about having the wrong SAT setting if you try to change it.

My main point was that when using a SWiM system, the guide data always comes from the 101 SAT, so blocking the 119 will not affect the guide. Changing the SAT setup will simply remove any channels in the guide that come off 119 and 110 SATs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We discussed the issue, see here http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=3026052&postcount=10
No guide coming from 110W sat !

BTW, all HD boxes has 'hidden' additional legacy DSS tuner, dedicated to receive system info, EPG and such data; disadvantage of design the DTV boxes (not SWiM) is re-using same coax what is driven by user's request to play channels; so the hidden tuner should adapt to already selected sats; good thing is Ka sats not overlap old freqs 950-1450 MHz where the tuner is getting system data.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> If the OP is on a SWiM system, he can change the SAT setup to a Slimline3 dish and it should work.


I've been doing that for a couple of years ever since the 110/119 connections on my sidecar LNB died.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't have a SWiM system. I have a 5 LNB slimline dish connected to a Zinwell WB68 Multi switch. I know that someday soon, the trees will make it impossible to see the 119 degree satellite, so I need to decide what action to take. 
If someday I might upgrade to a HR34, will I then need a SWiM dish? If I switch to a SWiM dish, will my HR10-250 still work? What happens to the Zinwell WB68 multi switch if I switch to SWiM, does it need to be replaced? Would the HR34 work if I just upgrade my existing dish with the Slimline3 LNB?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Good stuff here: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Dish, Multiswitch and Cable FAQ.pdf

and here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200024

The HR 34 is SWiM only, you can either use a SWiM lnb (8 tuner max) or standard lnb with a SWiM-8 or SWiM-16 if you need that many tuners.

The 34 will not work directly with a regular 3lnb module. I don't know if the HR10-250 is SWiM capable or not, it may say right at the satellite input.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The HR10 is not SWiM capable.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> I'm not certain of this as I don't have a SWiM LNB. The receiver may complain about having the wrong SAT setting if you try to change it.


The SWiMLNB "tells" the receiver what it is [3 or 5], while the SWM8 & -16 doesn't.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> The SWiMLNB "tells" the receiver what it is [3 or 5], while the SWM8 & -16 doesn't.


Ahh, thanks! So what you're saying is, with a SWiM LNB, you cannot change the dish type in the SAT setup, right?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Ahh, thanks! So what you're saying is, with a SWiM LNB, you cannot change the dish type in the SAT setup, right?


Right, the option is grayed out.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> The HR10 is not SWiM capable.
> 
> Mike


Though if the OP chooses to upgrade to SWiM by the external module approach it has legacy ports which will permit him to keep the HR10-250 in his setup.


----------

